# 1st year beehaver in Georgia



## Tony G. (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am a first year beehaver about 25 miles south of Atlanta. I started with 2 hives and it has been a great experience. Wish I would have started earlier. I'm sure I will have lots of questions.

Thanks


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard the beesource bus. How refreshing to hear from an honest person. Keep on keeping your two hives and you will be a eekeeper before you know it. 

Read the list of Today's Post and you'll see what others are asking about. And you will probably find a Thread that is on a topic germain to you and your situation.

Ask questions. The only "dumb" question is the one unasked. Or is that a "mute" question? I forget.

I hope you have found someone near you to ask questions of too. Like a bee club. There is no substitute for a real live Mentor. Tho beesource can be a good source for lots of info and opinions.

See ya around.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome. Good Luck and enjoy. Jim


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tony, how is your Winter preparation coming?


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome!! If I can help I'd be happy to.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

welcome to beesource glad to have someone else from Ga. there is alot of good information on here. good luck with your hives if i can help let me know thanks David


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

Welcome I started with two this year gotem late so all I done is feed but its been fun.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Tony, I'm just as few miles to the east in Hampton. Former beek getting back into it. Give me a call if I can be of help.


----------

